# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Buikpijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Buikpijn*

Buikpijn is een symptoom dat bij vrouwen zeer vaak voorkomt en dat talrijke aandoeningen aan het licht kan brengen, de een onschuldig, de ander ernstiger. Wat kunnen de belangrijkste oorzaken zijn van pijn in de onderbuik? Wie een aanhoudende pijn in de onderbuik voelt, moet zeker een arts raadplegen om de oorzaak van het probleem met zekerheid te identificeren.


*Van symptomen tot oorzaak*

*Elke maand een pijnlijke menstruatie en daarbij ook nog pijn tijdens het vrijen, dat is echt niet meer normaal. Het kan gaan om endometriose. Raadpleeg een gynaecoloog om deze mogelijkheid uit te sluiten.

*Als u pijn hebt in de onderbuik wanneer de menstruatie uitblijft, dan moet u snel naar uw gynaecoloog. Het kan gaan om een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap of een miskraam.

*Een zeer hevige pijn zoals een dolksteek kan wijzen op peritonitis (perforatie van een deel van de darm). Dit is een spoedgeval!

*Buikpijn die gepaard gaat met koorts kan een aanwijzing zijn van salpingitis (een ontsteking van de eileiders). Om deze mogelijkheid uit te sluiten, moet zo snel mogelijk een arts geraadpleegd worden.

*Een pijnlijk gevoel, dat gepaard gaat met een branderig gevoel bij het plassen en met koorts, kan wijzen op een mogelijke ontsteking van het urinestelsel die aan het verergeren is.

*Een niersteen in de urinewegen kan gepaard gaan met intense pijn in de rug of in de zij. De pijn kan uitstralen naar de onderbuik, en bij de mannen zelfs tot in de teelballen. Het gaat in dit geval om een nierkoliek, een felle kramp. De pijn kan zo erg zijn dat de persoon in kwestie zelfs moet braken.

*Intense pijn aan de rechterkant van de onderbuik kan een aanwijzing zijn van appendicitis. Met of zonder koorts, kan de pijn gepaard gaan met braken. Dit is een spoedgeval.

*Een eierstokcyste of eierstokkanker zijn ook aandoeningen die kunnen leiden tot hevige pijn in de onderbuik.

*Een gevoel van pijn dat gepaard gaat met constipatie of retentie van darmgassen sinds meer dan 24 uur, zou kunnen wijzen op een darmafsluiting.

We moeten zeker onthouden dat elke pijn in de onderbuik moet leiden tot een min of meer dringende raadpleging van een arts. Deze zal onderzoeken uitvoeren (klinische test, biologisch onderzoek, scan) om de oorzaak van de pijn te kunnen bepalen. In vele gevallen, zal de arts u nadien geruststellen en in staat zijn om de pijn te verlichten.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

